# Silica - Are we just deficient?



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Searching for a way to treat candida, I learned of food grade diatomaceous earth from ehowa.com. This is what he said: "Diatomaceous earth is used as an insecticide due to its abrasive properties. The fine powder abrades the cuticle, the waxy outer layer of insects' exoskeleton, causing them to dehydrate. In addition to insects, this also works against gastropods and is commonly employed in gardening to defeat slugs. Medical grade diatomaceous earth is sometimes used to de-worm both animals and humans."

I bought some and mixed 1 Tblsp with water. It tastes grainy and earthy. But a few minutes after I felt something strange. I felt more alert, more productive, my anxiety faded away (I had not taken any supplements up to this point) and I just simple felt better. I wasn't depressed, worried, nothing like that. I thought that was a interesting effect.

The typical chemical composition of diatomaceous earth is 86% silica, 5% sodium, 3% magnesium and 2% iron. The low content of magnesium tells me this wasn't what gave me this effect. Also, I know what taking magnesium feels like and this wasn't it. This is different, I just feel more balanced. Turns out, Silica is good for your health and not just for bone, hair and nails.

A little research led to this:

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/artic ... imers.aspx

Basically, there's a Silica-Alzheimer's Link: A high concentration of silica in drinking water seemed to protect against Alzheimer's disease.

In other posts, proximo found that whatever is beneficial for patients with alzh. is also good for SAERS. Maybe Silica is another link in the chain.

Diatomaceous earth is also good for getting rid of parasites and worms, which we are all supposed to be infested with at some point or the other. They advice taking 1 heaping TBSP with a liquid on a empty stomach. The next day after your bowel movement, you're supposed to check your fecal matter for anything suspicious. I am curious.

I've read reviews online and people claim to have been cured from arthritis to depression by taking this stuff.

I look at standalone silica supplements but they're expensive and contain very little of it. While DR is dirt cheap! and mostly made up of Silica. Careful when you buy, make sure it's FOOD GRADE. Otherwise, it can kill you.

Humans - Mix 1 to 3 heaping tablespoons with a glass of water or juice daily. It is reported to remove viruses, eliminate parasites, stop arthritis, clean the colon, to reduce cholesterol levels, help regulate bowel movements, settle the stomach, calm the nerves, stop diarrhea, and give the benefits from the 14 trace minerals. In Asia and Europe, DE is used as a health and beauty aid to improve and strengthen hair, skin, nails, bones, and teeth due to the high silica content.

Lastly, this site has good info on the benefits for humans

http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/de_human.html

In 1939, the Nobel Prize winner for chemistry, Professor Adolf Butenant, proved that life can not exist without Silica.

In the 2003 book "Water & Salt" Dr. Barbara Hendel states: "Silica it the most important trace mineral for human health!"

Here's a list of benefits

http://www.earthworkshealth.com/human-use.php

Testimonials

http://www.earthworkshealth.com/testimonials.php

Note: I also feel higher energy levels.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Update: I gave it to all my family to try. I even gave some to my dogs. Results: It made everyone happy and relaxed. We sat around the TV, watched a movie, laughed. Everyone seems more loving and affectionate.  They also claimed to enjoy how they felt. It was rather strange. There's definitely something to this..


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Silica is also important in the repair of connective tissue. I recently developed a hernia, a sign weak connective tissue and I'm using Silica along with copper to repair this WITHOUT surgery. Time will tell


----------

